# trapping



## Dollahite (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey my name is cody im 17 years old and i love being in the outdoors but i would like to learn more about trapping. I have succesfully trapped raccoons and small animals like that in live traps but now i am wanting to learn how to catch coyotes and things like that with steel traps. Any tips or information would help thanks.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dollahite, welcome to Nodakoutdoors! If you scroll down the topics there is a dedicated trapping forum with lots of good info.


----------



## TMRnodak (Dec 23, 2010)

Dollahite - Where in ND are you from? Finding a local trapper and tagging along is one of the best ways to learn.


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Try this http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... um_summary


----------



## Dollahite (Jan 17, 2013)

I am from arkansas. So i guess i just need to find a local trapper?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

My suggestion is to go to a trappers convension or go to the contact page and look up an officer in your area. 
http://arkansastrappers.org/

xdeano


----------

